# Unique Schwinn stencil



## ZE52414 (Nov 28, 2018)

Pretty cool. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Brass-stencil-from-Schwinn-Factory-Prewar-Antique-Bicycle/323572643904?
_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3D49f57d1e69f1495fbabdd59a4fa47c62%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D7%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D132868867362%26itm%3D323572643904&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A4e23ab59-f36f-11e8-b1d5-74dbd1809719%7Cparentrq%3A5ce883d11670aade1e89ec58fffd12d7%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 28, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 29, 2018)

Definitely a cool piece for a Schwinner. Priced to perfection IMHO but they don't come up a lot.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 21, 2019)

There’s another fireball stencil on eBay. This one’s priced a little better at $250. It has a different clamp system. I like that this one is coated with ivory paint on the outside, it looks like it just left the factory. 
I see this one has an arrow point at the “tail” of the fireball. Anybody know what that was used on?
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=273658358782


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## volksboy57 (May 6, 2019)

KingSized HD said:


> There’s another fireball stencil on eBay. This one’s priced a little better at $250. It has a different clamp system. I like that this one is coated with ivory paint on the outside, it looks like it just left the factory.
> I see this one has an arrow point at the “tail” of the fireball. Anybody know what that was used on?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-St...:4lwAAOSw2pBcNiWC:sc:USPSPriority!93722!US!-1
> View attachment 936491
> ...




I just saw this on ebay and snatched it up! I have no idea what kind of bike it went on, but I really like it! Does anyone have any info on this design?


----------

